# A School ............



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 15, 2019)

Of Fly Fishing pen blanks ready for the mail. 
Birdseye and  Curly Maple finished with 6 coats of 
MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## magpens (Nov 15, 2019)

Very nice array of fish, there, Les !! . Thanks for showing !!


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 15, 2019)

Impressive work Les, well done


----------



## DrD (Nov 15, 2019)

Mighty nice.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 16, 2019)

Great Catch there Les!


----------



## ebill (Nov 18, 2019)

- those look great. 

- in fact, I wonder how they ever decide which fish to buy ? 

- ebill


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 18, 2019)

Outstanding blanks. Love the wood for a contrast with the fish. Are the fish a decal of some sort?


----------

